# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] مشاريع اعادة التدوير للمخلفات عمليا

## القواس

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

هذا المظهر يوجد في مختلف مناطق الوطن





و هذا ما أريد أن أحرمكم منه

نبذه عن المخلفات

أرقام رسمية صادرة عن وزارة البيئة إلى أن حجم القمامة في المحافظات يتزايد عامًا بعد عام بشكل كبير، خصوصًا مع تزايد السكان، وأن ما يتم رفعه من هذه القمامة لا يزيد عن النصف، في حين يظل قسم كبير في الشوارع لا يستفاد منه، وأن حجم القمامة عام 2000م كان 20 مليون طن، ومن المتوقع أن يصل إلى 30 مليون طن عام 2016م، وهذه الكميات التي تحتوي على مواد صلبة وزجاج وورق يمكن أن توفر 9 ملايين طن من السماد العضوي؛ عن طريق تدوير القمامة لزراعة مليونَي فدان ترتفع إلى 14 مليونًا عام 2016م، وأن تنتج 3 ملايين طن ورق لتشغيل 3 مصانع و348 ألف طن زجاج، ويمكن أن يستفاد من هذه القمامة في إنتاج 415 طنًّا من حديد التسليح و110 آلاف طن بلاستيك، والاستفادة من هذه النفايات في صناعة 6.2 ملايين طن من الأعلاف لتغذية أكثر من 6.8 ملايين بقرة وجاموسة، وهو ما يعني في النهاية وفق الاحصائيات السابقة تحقيق عائد قدره مليار جنيه تقريبًا، وتشغيل 250 ألف شاب، وبالطبع رفع المستوى الصحي، وتجنُّب أمراض خطيرة تكلِّف وزارة الصحة 600 مليون جنيه سنويًّا.


مشروع اعادة تدوير و معالجه القمامه و المخلفات

أهداف المشروع

1 - خلق فرص عمل للشباب
2 – الحفاظ على البيئه من التلوث
3 – الاستفاده القصوى من الموارد المحدوده الغير متجدده

أنواع المخلفات

هناك عدة تصنيفات للمخلفات
أولا 
صلبه و سائله

ثانيا 
مخلفات صناعيه و مخلفات زراعيه

المخلفات الصناعيه

البلاستك

و يتم تدويره بعدة طرق
1- التجميد و الطحن حتى يصبح خام يتم تصديره أو اعاده تصنيعه في مصانع البلاستيك
2- اضافه البلاستيك المعاد تصنيعه الى الجديد مما يساهم في خفض سعر المنتج النهائي

فرز المخلفات البلاستيكيه يدويا



فرز منتجات البلاستيك أليا



جمع الزجاجات الفارغه



بعض منتجات اعادة التدوير للبلاستيك






المحاذير

1- البعض يقوم بغسل الأكواب و الأطباق البلاستيك و يعيد استخدامها
2- استخدام نفايات المستشفيات و المبيدات الحشريه في منتجات تهدد سلامة المواطن

الحديد

1- يتم تجميعه و يعاد استخدامه على هيئته في شكل ألواح 
2- يتم توريده الي مصانع الحديد و الصلب لاعادة التصنيع

الزجاج

1- يتم جمعه و صهره و اعادة تشكيله و بسبب مخزون مصر الهائل من السيليكون الخام الأساسي
فهو غير مجدي و يتم تحويله الى أعمال بدائيه تجذب السياح و ما شابه



الورق

كارثه كبرى تهدد البلاد
مصدر كبير للحرائق و ملوث ضخم للهواء و قاتل للتربه لاحتوائه على الرصاص و الكلور

فتدوير طن واحد من الورق يغنينا عن قطع 17 شجرة لإنتاج طن مماثل، ويوفر 28 مترًا مكعبًا من المياه، كما يوفر (4100 كيلو وات/ ساعة) طاقة

 طرق التعامل مع مخلفات الورق

1- بعض المخلفات الورقيه عباره عن كتب يمكن اعادة الاستفاده منها بعمل معارض للكتب القديمه مما يشجع على القرأه و التثقيف
2- استخدام الورق بعد فرمه مع الكرتون في انتاج أطباق البيض التي نحتاج منها الي رقم هائل
3 - استخدام الورق للأنتاج من جديد في المره الثالثه لاعادة التدوير لضعف أليافه



منتجات تدوير الورق



الكاوتش

بدأت فكرة إعادة التدوير أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية، حيث كانت الدول تعانى من النقص الشديد في بعض المواد الأساسية مثل المطاط، مما دفعها إلى تجميع تلك المواد من المخلفات لإعادة استخدامها

طرق التعمل مع الكاوتش عن طريق السلخ و اخراج الأجزاء المعدنيه ثم يتم بيع الاجزاء المعدنيه التي تكون من سبيكه نحاسيه باهظه الثمن ثم الجزء المطاطي

يتم تحويله الي أشياء نافعه تختلف باختلاف درجة التصنيع التي يحددها نوع المصنع
تكلفة المصنع و كمية الانتاج

التكلفه 1200000 دولار مصنع صينى
التكلفه 1600000 دولارمصنع استرالى
التكلفه3500000 دولارمصنع ايطالى
التكلفه 180000 دولارمصنع مصرى

المنتجات النهائيه لتدوير الكاوتش
خراطيم مياه - المسطحات الرياضية – مستلزمات المرور – أنابيب الغاز – أنابيب الكهرباء

المخلفات الزراعيه

أحب تقسيمها الي قسمين من رأيي

الأول 

خاص بقش الأرز و حطب الذره

الثاني

خاص بالأجزاء ذات نسبة السليلوز العاليه

أبدأ بالجزء الثاني

سابقا كان يتم جمعه مثل حطب القطن و بقايا النخل و الخشب و استخدامه كوقود للأفران البلدي القديمه و في التدفئه

1- يمكن اعادة تدوير تلك المخلفات عن طريق كبسها و عملها كألوح خشب بي دي اف
أو خشب حوبيبي كما كانوا يسمونه قديما
2- يمكن تحويل الأجزاء الكبيرة منه الى فحم نباتي ليعاد استخدامه

الجزء الأول

 و هو الأهم لأنه موجود بكميات كبيرة و يتم توقع الكميه المتاحه من الماده المراد اعادة الاستفاده منها
قش الأرز و حطب الذره

سابقا كنا نرى 



و الأن نريد الأتي

 اضافة السماد العضوي له و تحويله الى سماد يضاف للأرض حتى يقلل من اسخدام الأسمده الكيماويه غالية الثمن و يعطي الأرض صلابه أكثر
لأن الأرض تجهد بعد كل زرعه و يقل سمكها قليلا تأكل الطبقه العاليا

مراحل الانتاج








يتراوح سعر مقطورة الجرار من 130 الى 160 جنيه حسب المنطقه

استخدام أخر لقش الأرز و حطب الذره

هو عن طريق الحقن بالأمونيا و اضافة المولاس فيكون غذاء للمواشي عالي القيمه الغذائيه

الفوائد من ذلك
1- ذياده عدد المواشي لوجود الغذاء و رخص سعره
2- جعل الأراضي المتاحه لزراعة القمح أكثر لأن البرسيم سوف يقل المساحه المزروعه به و يوفر الماء أيضا
3- القضاء على السحابه السوداء التي عانينا منها

مراحل انتاج العلف






المشاكل التي تواجه هذا المشروع قلة التدريب لعمال الحقن في الجمعيات الزراعيه و عدم وجودهم في أغلب الجمعيات

مشاريع أخرى ليس لها تصنيف

أولا 

الزيوت المنزليه المنتهى استخدامها

يتم في اليابان جمعها من المنازل و تصفيتها بدائيا و تحويلها الى صابون يستخدم في المنزل للغسيل أوالأواني و بذلك نكون قللنا ضررها و يتم شرائها من البيوت فيكون الجميع مستفيد
أو يدفع البيت على كل لتر زيت مقدار من المال و يتسلمه صابون و هي عمليه بسيطه جدا و لا تحتاج الى رأس مال كبير

ثانيا

بواقي الطعام في القمامه

يمكن استخدامها كعلف للدواجن
مثل الطيور و الماشيه الصغيره 

ثالثا

مخلفات البناء

لا أرى استخدامات مؤثره لها سوى في الردم حيث أنها صلبه
و الطوب الأحمر القديم يستخدم في الأساسات الجديده لقلة تشربه للماء

و كل من له فكره تتعلق بذلك الموضوع فليطرحها


تحياتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فتح الله عليك اخي القواس*
*بصراحة موضوعك ده كنز*
*محتاج عقول واعية لتنفيذه او لتنفيذ اي جزئية فيه و لتكن تدوير البلاستيكات او القمامة او حتي الزجاج  و كما قلت في صناعات يدوية يحبها السائحين*
*سلمت يداك*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

مجهود رائع يستحق الإشادة
عزيزى القواس
ويستحق التنفيذ بلا تأخير
طالما الموضوع فى قاعة رجال الأعمال
تحت شعار
"زبالتكو ما تشيلوش همها"
وتوجد التفاصيل فى
واحد من موضوعات المنتدى
وها أنا أمد يدى لتكوين هذه المجموعة
فهل من مستجيب
؟!
قائلا

----------


## القواس

> *فتح الله عليك اخي القواس*
> *بصراحة موضوعك ده كنز*
> *محتاج عقول واعية لتنفيذه او لتنفيذ اي جزئية فيه و لتكن تدوير البلاستيكات او القمامة او حتي الزجاج  و كما قلت في صناعات يدوية يحبها السائحين*
> *سلمت يداك*
> *دمت بكل خير*
> **





> مجهود رائع يستحق الإشادة
> عزيزى القواس
> ويستحق التنفيذ بلا تأخير
> طالما الموضوع فى قاعة رجال الأعمال
> تحت شعار
> "زبالتكو ما تشيلوش همها"
> وتوجد التفاصيل فى
> واحد من موضوعات المنتدى
> وها أنا أمد يدى لتكوين هذه المجموعة
> ...


*أولا شكرا على التشجيع

بس بصراحه الموضوع ينقصه الكثير

أستاذ معتز - دكتور جمال

احنا في قاعة رجال الأعمال 

اين ذكر متطلبات كل فئه من المخلفات لتدويرها 

مساحة المشروع المطلوبه - رأس المال - عدد العمال - امكانيات التسويق - التصاريح المطلوبه - التدريب

أرجو المساعده منكم و من الأعضاء

تحياتي*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
القواس
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



الف شكر على موضوعك القيم 

عرض اكثر من رائع 

تناولت الفكرة من كل جوانبها المتعدده

تسلم ايدك وافكارك الرائعة 

ليت الشباب يعى التطور فى المجتمع ويفكر فى ايجابيه 




روى لى صديق 

ان احد الجمعيات  فى البلد المقيم فيها 

تقوم بتجميع المخلفات بطريقة سهلة وتحت شعار تبرع للجمعية بالمخلفات 

الفكرة 

ان بجوار كل صندوق زبالة يتم وضع 3 صنادريق اخرى 

مكتوب على كل واحد نوع المخلفات التى توضع فيه 

زجاج   - ورق - منتجات بلاستيك 

كل شخص يجمع ويصنف (زبالته) ويضعها فى اربع اكياس 

الورق فى صندوق الورق 

والزجاج فى صندوق الزجاج 

والبلاستيك فى صندوق البلاستيك 

والباقى فى صندوق الزباله 

وتمر عربات تجمع هذه الصناديق وتقوم ببيعها 

والايراد يدخل صندوق الجمعية لاستغلاله فى مشروعاتها 

بالفعل قد تكون المخلفات (الزبالة) عبء على الاسرة 

لكن بقليل من الحكمة نستفيد منها ولو بالتبرع بها 

فقد تفيد الاخرين 

مرة اخرى شكرا على موضوعك 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## القواس

> اخى العزيز 
> القواس
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> الف شكر على موضوعك القيم 
> 
> عرض اكثر من رائع 
> ...


*أستاذ نادر

صعب كلامك جدا

أنت مش ملاحظ اختفاء صناديق أونكس 

أنا نزلت أرمي الزباله ملقتش الصندوق و فين أما م شقتي في مصطفى كامل

طب تخيل 3 صناديق

الموضوع الأفضل الفرز من المقلب و ليس البدايه

يمكن مستقبلا يتم بالطريقه التي ذكرتها

لو دخلت على الرابط في توقيعي حتفهم أن فكرتك مطبقه على نطاق واسع

بس لا تكفي لاستيعاب كل الكميات الموجوده

تحياتي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أستاذ نادر*
> 
> *صعب كلامك جدا* 
> *أنت مش ملاحظ اختفاء صناديق أونكس*  
> *أنا نزلت أرمي الزباله ملقتش الصندوق و فين أما م شقتي في مصطفى كامل* 
> *طب تخيل 3 صناديق* 
> *الموضوع الأفضل الفرز من المقلب و ليس البدايه* 
> *يمكن مستقبلا يتم بالطريقه التي ذكرتها* 
> *لو دخلت على الرابط في توقيعي حتفهم أن فكرتك مطبقه على نطاق واسع* 
> ...


*تصنيف القمامة من المنبع هو الأفضل*تجنبا لسرقة الصناديق فكما ذكرت فى السابق هو تسليم الأكياس المختلفة الألوان للعميل مجانا والعميل هو الذى سيقوم بالتصنيف بنفسه ويمر مندوب الشركة لجمع هذه الأكياس كل يومين أو كل يوم حسب طلب العميل وكل ذلك تقوم به الشركة مجانا...أما بالنسبة لأسئلة العزيز القواس فيلزم عمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع تقوم بها أحد الشركات االمتخصصة.

----------


## القواس

> *تصنيف القمامة من المنبع هو الأفضل*تجنبا لسرقة الصناديق فكما ذكرت فى السابق هو تسليم الأكياس المختلفة الألوان للعميل مجانا والعميل هو الذى سيقوم بالتصنيف بنفسه ويمر مندوب الشركة لجمع هذه الأكياس كل يومين أو كل يوم حسب طلب العميل وكل ذلك تقوم به الشركة مجانا...أما بالنسبة لأسئلة العزيز القواس فيلزم عمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع تقوم بها أحد الشركات االمتخصصة.


كلام جميل يا دكتور

أستشهد بعنوان موضوع في قاعة المناقاشات

كيف نكون شعب متحضر؟
v
v
v
v
v
و الاجابه
v
v
v
v
عندما نكون شعب متحضر

لسه شويه علينا في الموضوع ده
تعامل مع الناس على قدر تفكيرهم الحالي

----------


## القواس

*موقع يوجد به جميع دراسات الجدوى للتدوير*

*الموقع*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كلام جميل يا دكتور
> 
> 
> أستشهد بعنوان موضوع في قاعة المناقاشات 
> كيف نكون شعب متحضر؟
> v
> v
> v
> v
> ...


 
لا عزيزى القواس الإجابة على السؤال:


كيف نكون شعب متحضر؟
v
v
v
v
v
أبد لن تكون
v
v
v
v
عندما نكون شعب متحضر 
الأجابة لا بد أن تكون كالتالى:
عندما تختفى الأمية بكل درجاتها
عندما يختفى الخوف
عندما تختفى ظاهرة التمسك بكرسى السلطة
إلى الأبد وطول ما القلب بينبض
عندما يسير المشاة على الرصيف
وعندما تركن السيارات صف واحد فقط
عندما نصعد إلى الأتوبيس والمترو وخلافه
وإحنا واقفين صف واحد ورا بعض
عندما لا تسرق صناديق القمامة من الشوارع
عندما يحترم الصغيرالكبير
عندما تكون ميزانيات التعليم والبحث العلمى
أضعاف ميزانيات أمن الدولة والأمن المركزى
و المعتقلات
عندما لا نبصق فى الشوارع
عندما تتوفر المراحيض العامه فى الشوارع والميادين
عندما تختفى الرشوة والفساد
عندما تصبح 5 فقط من جامعاتنا
من أحسن 500 جامعة فى العالم
عندما تصبح خنازيرنا أحسن من خنازيرهم 
عندما تحترم وتطبق قوانين حقوق الإنسان
عندما تختفى الوزرات السيادية
وتصبح كلها وزرات خدميه
عندما نستطيع أن نحاسب كل مخطئ
من الغفير للرئيس
عندما تختفى ظاهرة العلاج بالخارج على
على خساب صاخب المخل!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *موقع يوجد به جميع دراسات الجدوى للتدوير*
> 
> 
> *الموقع*


 


*زرت الموقع وكم كانت دهشتى عند رؤيتى لمرتب العمالة العادية 200 جنيه مصرى فى الشهر...أكيد لن يعمل المصنع من كثرة إضرابات العمال للمطالبة بزيادة أجورهم!*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *زرت الموقع وكم كانت دهشتى عند رؤيتى لمرتب العمالة العادية 200 جنيه مصرى فى الشهر...أكيد لن يعمل المصنع من كثرة إضرابات العمال للمطالبة بزيادة أجورهم!*


*700 اجر مدير المشروع*
*طبعا هو هيتفرغ للسرقة مش لادارة المشروع*

*400 ملاحظ انتاج*

*200 اجرة العامل طب ده في الاسبوع و لا في الشهر*

*طبعا مرتبات لا تغني و لا تسمن من جوع و انما سوف تحكم علي هذه النوعية من المشاريع بالفشل قبل ان تبدأ*

*و يجب معالجة مثل هذه النقطة*
*ممن قام بوضع دراسات الجدوي تلك*

----------


## القواس

> *زرت الموقع وكم كانت دهشتى عند رؤيتى لمرتب العمالة العادية 200 جنيه مصرى فى الشهر...أكيد لن يعمل المصنع من كثرة إضرابات العمال للمطالبة بزيادة أجورهم!*





> *700 اجر مدير المشروع*
> *طبعا هو هيتفرغ للسرقة مش لادارة المشروع*
> 
> *400 ملاحظ انتاج*
> 
> *200 اجرة العامل طب ده في الاسبوع و لا في الشهر*
> 
> *طبعا مرتبات لا تغني و لا تسمن من جوع و انما سوف تحكم علي هذه النوعية من المشاريع بالفشل قبل ان تبدأ*
> 
> ...


*تتكلف مصاريف التسويق حوالي 250 جنية /الشهر 

بصراحه مش عارف أرد

هي فعلا مأساه

*

----------


## mr_adham

> *تتكلف مصاريف التسويق حوالي 250 جنية /الشهر 
> 
> بصراحه مش عارف أرد
> 
> هي فعلا مأساه
> 
> *


انا رغم اني مشترك من فترة كبيرة في المنتدي الا انني لا اشارك فيه
ولكن شدني هذا الموضوع لانه يمثل حلم من احلامي
مشروع تدوير المخلفات المنزليه لاستخراج البلاستيك
يعتبر من افضل المشاريع المطروحه علي الساحه للعديد من الاسباب
1- فترة استرداد راس المال فيه صغيرة مقارنه بمشاريع اخري
2- المواد الخام متوافرة بكثرة ولن يواجه مشكله نقص المواد الخام (الزباله) كما في العديد من المشاريع
3- كاثر اجتماعي يساعد علي تشغيل العديدين نظرا لانه من المشاريع كثيفه العماله
4- راس المال اللازم لبدأ المشروع ليس كبيرا
5- وجود جهات مسانده كثيرة لمثل هذه المشاريع لانها تندرج تحت بند المشاريع النظيفه(المحافظه علي البيئه)
ويسهل الحصول علي قروض لبدأها

وبخصوص 



> تصنيف القمامة من المنبع هو الأفضل
> تجنبا لسرقة الصناديق فكما ذكرت فى السابق هو تسليم الأكياس المختلفة الألوان للعميل مجانا والعميل هو الذى سيقوم بالتصنيف بنفسه ويمر مندوب الشركة لجمع هذه الأكياس كل يومين أو كل يوم حسب طلب العميل وكل ذلك تقوم به الشركة مجانا...أما بالنسبة لأسئلة العزيز القواس فيلزم عمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع تقوم بها أحد الشركات االمتخصصة.


فالحل ان نتبع التجربه الاوربيه
وهي
ان نجعل اصحاب البيوت يفرزونها بانفسهم
وهي بوضع مبلغ نشتري به المواد البلاستيكيه من البيوت
اتمني تكون فكرتي واضحه
وانا علي استعداد تام لبدا المشروع مع اي متحمس

----------


## القواس

> انا رغم اني مشترك من فترة كبيرة في المنتدي الا انني لا اشارك فيه
> ولكن شدني هذا الموضوع لانه يمثل حلم من احلامي
> مشروع تدوير المخلفات المنزليه لاستخراج البلاستيك
> يعتبر من افضل المشاريع المطروحه علي الساحه للعديد من الاسباب
> 1- فترة استرداد راس المال فيه صغيرة مقارنه بمشاريع اخري
> 2- المواد الخام متوافرة بكثرة ولن يواجه مشكله نقص المواد الخام (الزباله) كما في العديد من المشاريع
> 3- كاثر اجتماعي يساعد علي تشغيل العديدين نظرا لانه من المشاريع كثيفه العماله
> 4- راس المال اللازم لبدأ المشروع ليس كبيرا
> 5- وجود جهات مسانده كثيرة لمثل هذه المشاريع لانها تندرج تحت بند المشاريع النظيفه(المحافظه علي البيئه)
> ...


*أولا أخي أدهم
أتمنى لك التوفيق
و فكره ممتاذه الحافز للفرز من البيوت
ألا و هي المال
بجد وصلت للحل
تحياتي*

----------


## khaled_0aly

موضوع مثير ومتميز

ويشد انتباه الجميع

اسلوبك وشرح للموضوع متميز 

أكثر الله من امثالك

----------


## سوما

مجهود متميز بجد وموضوع مهم وفكرة عملية وأتكملنا عنها كتير وأحنا فى الكلية ..
يسلم مجهودك .. :f2:

----------


## القواس

> موضوع مثير ومتميز
> 
> ويشد انتباه الجميع
> 
> اسلوبك وشرح للموضوع متميز 
> 
> أكثر الله من امثالك


*شكرا لك يا خالد
على المجامله الجميله
و يا رب يكون عجبك*

----------


## القواس

> مجهود متميز بجد وموضوع مهم وفكرة عملية وأتكملنا عنها كتير وأحنا فى الكلية ..
> يسلم مجهودك ..


*
و أتكلم عنها الكثير مناو لكن بلا فعل
و لو حسبنا الفائده و فرص العمل كان الكلام اتغير
يكفي استيراد الصين لقمامه من عندنا
تحياتي*

----------

